# I got the flu shot, and got really, really sick!



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Went to the Doctor last week, who diagnosed my tennis elbow, and refilled some prescriptions for me.While I was there, he told me he really would like to see me get a flu shot. 
I've never had a flu shot, and it's probably been 15 yrs since I've been really sick. I've gotten a few minor colds, but didn't feel all that bad, and they were gone in a couple days.
I told him that some friends of mine had told me that they got really sick after they got their flu shot, and I was afraid of that happening, especially knowing that I had to babysit all weekend. He assured me that if I felt anything, it would be minor, lasting for probably a day. 
WELL.....I've been sick since last Sunday. In fact, this is the sickest I've been in some time. Last week was a LONG week at work, and I even took one day off, on Thurs. Slept all day, got up for a couple hours that night, then went right back to bed and slept all night! Felt slightly better yesterday, but today, I'm right back to feeling miserable. And I'm caring for kids all weekend again too. 

I feel a little bit stupid paying the Doctor to shoot me up with sickness! Specially since I didn't really want a flu shot anyway. My bad, This is my first and LAST flu shot. 
Anybody else get really sick after getting one?


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! Hope you get better soon. Had a similar experience years ago...they told me it had nothing to do with the shot. I disagree!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I keep my vitamin d in upper range and skip the flu shot.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm the opposite! I learned after 2 severe bouts of flu and losing a week each time, not to ever go without getting the shot. Ever.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Terri in WV said:


> I'm the opposite! I learned after 2 severe bouts of flu and losing a week each time, not to ever go without getting the shot. Ever.


Same here. Before flu shots were available, I got influenza. 
Was really, really sick for three weeks . Lost a lot of weight ,
could barely move and difficulty breathing. It was the worst
I Ever got sick with anything. It was influenzae diagnosis.
Since then I have annually gotten the flu shot over 15 years 
now. Never have gotten the flu again. I am Absolutely
sold on taking the flu vaccine every fall. Flu clinics here
begin next week. You can be sure I will be there for prevention.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

When my husband was active duty the military made him get a flu shot, no choice in the matter. My husband would nag me to get a flu shot too. I flat out refused to get one.
He would get sick as dog every year and we ( me and the kids) barely got sick at all.
He ended up getting walking pneumonia once and has been prone to getting it since.
He's retired now and he NEVER gets a flu shot now.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

no flu shots for me.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

The ONLY way your going to get sick from a flu shot is if your allergic to them and no you don't get the flu from having the shot. I am sorry you are feeling sick but IMO it has nothing to do with the shot. You may have caught something from someone in the waiting room since they are a breeding ground for germs. 

I started taking the flu shot regularly when I worked in the schools because you catch everything from those cute little kiddies. Now I work in a hospital and this year it is REQUIRED unless of course you want to wear a face mask from October 1st to April 1st. Required unless you have a medical excuse. Most hospitals are now making it manatory. IMO it is cheap insurance to protect yourself. Same way I got the hepitis shot when I started 5 years ago. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

summerdaze said:


> Went to the Doctor last week, who diagnosed my tennis elbow, and refilled some prescriptions for me.While I was there, he told me he really would like to see me get a flu shot.
> I've never had a flu shot, and it's probably been 15 yrs since I've been really sick. I've gotten a few minor colds, but didn't feel all that bad, and they were gone in a couple days.
> I told him that some friends of mine had told me that they got really sick after they got their flu shot, and I was afraid of that happening, especially knowing that I had to babysit all weekend. He assured me that if I felt anything, it would be minor, lasting for probably a day.
> WELL.....I've been sick since last Sunday. In fact, this is the sickest I've been in some time. Last week was a LONG week at work, and I even took one day off, on Thurs. Slept all day, got up for a couple hours that night, then went right back to bed and slept all night! Felt slightly better yesterday, but today, I'm right back to feeling miserable. And I'm caring for kids all weekend again too.
> ...


Watch out the flu shot lobby are hot on your t(r)ail !


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Doctors really push getting flu shots. I've nearly gotten into a shouting match or two over my refusal.

I took a flu shot one time when I was in my 20's. I had what felt like the worst case of the flu ever for a couple of weeks. I will not ever get another one! 

No it is not all in your head. Don't let them convince you otherwise.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I've never had any reaction or sickness from a flu shot. I've had one every year for seven years


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

If that is how your body reacted to an inactive virus, can you imagine how sick it would be with an ACTIVE one???

I think two years ago was the first time in a long time I had a reaction. I believe that was the first year they had the "swine flu" in it (one of the H1N1 viruses) and I had a low grade fever and felt icky for a few days. 

Last year was the first time I ever had the flu shot and got the flu (first time in over 25 years) and I felt terrible with only a 101 fever. My children had it and they were over 104 so I know I definitely got a lesser case of it. 

I just told my husband that Monday we are calling our doctors to schedule the shot again this year and this time EVERYONE in the family is getting it after 4/6 of us getting it last year! The one I worry about is hubby who has only 70% lung capacity thanks to asthma. If he gets sick, he's toast. Last year he took Tamiflu preventatively when we all had the flu and it was $60 a prescription!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

It is IMPOSSIBLE to get the flu from an influenza vaccination...flat out impossible..cannot happen...

The flu vaccine via an injection is composed of DEAD viruses..DEAD..100% DEAD..the vaccine works by stimulating your immune system to produce antibodies against the viruses..this takes time..anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks AFTER you get the vaccine..this is why we ask if you have a fever...if you do, your immune system is already working overtime and getting the vaccine would not make you any more ill, but it would cause less flu antibodies to be manufactured, making the vaccine worthless.

People THINK the shot gives them the flu because..it's flu season..the vaccine only has the top three nastiest viruses for that season...that's not every flu virus by far..just the most evil for THAT YEAR, as predicted by the CDC..
People go to a doctor's office, during flu season, to get a flu shot..they go shopping alongside hundreds of other people, during flu season..their kids cough all over one another in school and cough on their parents..during flu season..Somebody coughs in your face on a Friday...you visit the doctor's Monday morning..you get a flu vaccine injection...Tues you wake up with a fever and cough and feel like dirt on a stick and become convinced that you got the flu from the vaccine..you didn't. 

OTOH, nasal spray flu vaccine contains LIVE flu virus...in a weakened state..if you happen to be surrounded by people who just received the nasal spray vaccine, you might be exposed to enough to get the flu.

But of course, we medical people love to lie to our patients, so we can make them sick...we're real jerks like that.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you bostonlesley, I didn't feel like arguing tonight lol


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I just wanted to clarify - I got the flu shot in October and had the flu in February - NOT from the flu shot but it was the first year I had been immunized and still did get the flu later. The flu shot is not 100% and so that was my year to be on the other side of efficacy. I don't know if it was a different strain than what was in the vaccine or what - but it reminded me so much why I do NOT want the flu!!  Like I said, I'll be getting the flu shot again hopefully this week. I need to make sure my oldest daughter gets hers most of all since she lost her spleen 3 years ago to surgery (they had to take a very large tumor from her pancreas and the doctor said her spleen would most likely die from the surgery so they took it too).


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

My wife got a flu shot last week. She has COPD, a weak immune system, and a few other health issues, so her risk factor is better with the shot than without.
But she gets sick from it every year, usually a few days and mild, but it happens just the same.
This year she felt cruddy for about 4 or 5 days, weak, nauseated and tired, but the worst side effect was her arm hurt like heck afterward. She said, "No wonder they kept asking me if I was right or left handed!":smack
My immune system is super, I never take the shot so I don't know anything about the side effects.

Every year people have the same symptoms after the shot and every year the medical community puts out the same response.
*You can't get the flu from the shot.
*It's just a coincidence and you probably got sick from something else.

Why is complete denial assumed to be better than just explaining the truth to people?
I saw the same thing repeated recently in gov't press conferences.

OK, let's assume that if everything goes 100% right, no one actually gets the "flu" from the flu shot, so what the docs are saying is technically correct.
Is the rest of the story, the immune system response in a large number of people causing them to feel a little queasy for a few days? When the white blood cells are triggered by the vaccine, does that bring on a runny nose, joint pain and a slight fever?
Just like asking about a dominant arm, do you already know that the injection site is going to be inflamed for a few days, not _maybe_........but *probably*?

Then for Pete's sake, just SAY SO.
I'm not gonna get mad at ya for giving me some good info, it'll likely gain my trust and heed your advice more often.:clap:
But this automatic, 100% denial whenever someone questions the results reminds me of a 4 year old caught in a cookie jar!


----------



## rxkeith (Apr 13, 2009)

i give flu shots at work.
for most people, the only side effect is tenderness at the injection site.
still, we are required to keep epi-pens, and benadryl on hand, and know cpr. 
i have had a flu shot only once. eight hours later in bed i had teeth rattling chills.
i was very uncomfortable for a short time.
last time i had the flu was 1992. i felt miserable for 10 days.
whether you choose to get a flu shot or not is a personal decision. know the risks
either way. wash your hands frequently. don't touch your eyes, nose or mouth in public where germs can be spread easily.
i will not get another flu shot for the foreseeable future unless my circumstances change. i have done alright without them except for one year.
plus, i just don't trust big pharma anymore.
thats just me.


keith


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> Every year people have the same symptoms after the shot and every year the medical community puts out the same response.
> *You can't get the flu from the shot.
> *It's just a coincidence and you probably got sick from something else.
> 
> Why is complete denial assumed to be better than just explaining the truth to people?


Some basic biologic knowledge and you will understand the above:

* Something that is dead will not harm you. However, your body recognizes it as a foreign invader none-the-less and will go into attack mode, causing your body to sometimes act as if it has the virus because the symptoms are actually your own immune system fighting an invader - even though the invader is not attacking it. So you will get a fever (body working to raise the temperature of the body to make it less hospitable to a foreign invader), body aches and fatigue (as your immune system is working against what it sees as an invader). But none of this is caused by the virus. If it were, then you would be contagious after a flu vaccine and you would give everyone around you the virus as well. **This does not include the Flu-mist which is a live virus and you CAN give someone the flu after receiving this vaccine which is why it is never to be given to anyone with family members who are receiving chemo or who have a decreased immune system**

* Oftentimes, when the flu vaccine is being given, it is flu season. I understand there are already cases of the flu. It takes days for symptoms to begin to show up once you are infected and during that time that you are infected, you feel fine but the virus is actively growing inside of you. So as someone else pointed out, you are infected say on Monday, go to the doctor on Wednesday for the vaccine and by Friday you are down with a 103 fever, chills, body aches, headache, etc. That is the true flu. It takes 2 full weeks for the flu vaccine to have triggered enough of an immune response in your body for you to be "immune" to the virus. During these two weeks, you can still get the flu although the later in the 2 week period, most likely it would be a less severe case.




> OK, let's assume that if everything goes 100% right, no one actually gets the "flu" from the flu shot, so what the docs are saying is technically correct.
> Is the rest of the story, the immune system response in a large number of people causing them to feel a little queasy for a few days? When the white blood cells are triggered by the vaccine, does that bring on a runny nose, joint pain and a slight fever?
> Just like asking about a dominant arm, do you already know that the injection site is going to be inflamed for a few days, not _maybe_........but *probably*?
> 
> ...


What denial? What you have said is correct. There might be a reaction to the vaccine which is fully detailed in the hand-out that they give with every flu vaccine. You can see a copy of it here. http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/vis-statements/flu.pdf

As you can see, it clearly states:

Mild problems following inactivated flu vaccine: 
â¢ soreness, redness, or swelling where the shot was 
given 
â¢ hoarseness
â¢ sore, red or itchy eyes
â¢ cough
â¢ fever
â¢ aches
â¢ headache
â¢ itching
â¢ fatigue
If these problems occur, they usually begin soon after the 
shot and last 1 or 2 days. 

So they DO say it. Clearly.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

That's funny. Funny ironic, not funny strange.
I just copied the same link I think.
http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/vis-statements/flu.html

But I had to look for THAT page, the standard one listed a few of the symptoms, and as usual downplays the chance of occurrences. You know the line, "A few people may experience mild reactions."

The flu shot: The viruses in the flu shot are killed (inactivated), so you cannot get the flu from a flu shot. Some minor side effects that may occur are:
Soreness, redness, or swelling where the shot was given
Fever (low grade)
Aches


This is precisely what I was talking about.
Instead of understanding how easy it is to come to that conclusion, and acknowledge that it is more common than uncommon, the primary concern is be 100% blameless....
Of course you are right. They clearly print it on the Rx sheet.
The funny part is when you put the flu symptoms alongside the vaccine side effect symptoms.
Silly people, how could you possibly confuse the two?


*********************

Flu is caused by influenza viruses, and is spread mainly by coughing, sneezing, and close contact.
Anyone can get flu, but the risk of getting flu is highest among children. Symptoms come on suddenly and may last several days. They can include:


fever/chills
sore throat
muscle aches
fatigue
cough
headache 
runny or stuffy nose


******************

Mild problems following inactivated flu vaccine:

fever
soreness, redness, or swelling where the shot was given
hoarseness
aches
sore, red or itchy eyes
fatigue
cough
headache
itching


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Rick said:


> Watch out the flu shot lobby are hot on your t(r)ail !


No, they're not. :hrm: 

I do get a reaction every year, but I'll take the knot on my arm for a month over how I feel when I don't get it. I only had to hear that my dad was afraid to check on me, because he thought he might find me dead, in order for me to decide to get the shot yearly. 

I think it's everyone's choice, well, except for my kids. They'll be getting it as long as they live with me. Hmmm, maybe that will be an incentive for them to move out one day.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> That's funny. Funny ironic, not funny strange.
> I just copied the same link I think.
> http://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/hcp/vis/vis-statements/flu.html
> 
> ...


Let me tell you - when you've had the real flu, you don't confuse the two. One is about 1/20th of the other. Yeah, a low grade fever and feeling badly for a day or so is not the flu and how anyone can confuse the two is strange to me. That's like saying I had a bruise on my arm and because pain in my arm is the same as breaking my arm, I must have broken my arm. Different severity and of course, different causes. 

I think of it this way: Have you ever been frightened and felt the rush of adreniline in your body? But you were never in danger at all yet your body still prepared as if it were. Of course the symptoms that you have will be shorter lasting because that startle or whatever was over quickly whereas if there were a true risk, you could continue to feel that way and your body would stay in that "fight" mode. But again, there was no danger to you - only what your body perceived. Same with the flu shot. The invader is dead. It can't infect cells so it is not giving you the flu (again, basic biology - a virus cannot do anything without a host and it works by taking over a cell and using it to reproduce itself and a dead virus cannot invade cells and multiply) yet your body is reacting as if it is alive and it is doing all that it is designed to do and going to war against the invader. That sometimes results in feeling like you are sick - but you are not sick/infectious/contagious.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

TY BL for the voice of reason. Yep anyone that works in a hospital or medical field just loves to spread bulll about the benefits of the flu shot lol.

I had a sore arm for about a week which is the most reaction I had ever had. It was funny because the nurse that was giving them works in the OB department and I am always kidding her that everytime I go to the department she is poking those poor babies for blood. We got our shots as a department and everyone but me said it didn't hurt when the nurse gave the shot. 

Can you still get the flu even with the shot? Yep you can, except chances are it will be very mild as compared to wishing you had died.

This subject comes up every year on the CF forum and there are those that will not be convinced it is all not a conspiracy of the medical field.

It is all a personal decision and people are going to believe what they want.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

starjj said:


> Yep anyone that works in a hospital or medical field just loves to spread bulll about the benefits of the flu shot lol.


You mean like the actual science involved in the flu shot?


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Every body is different. I am glad that so many people see success with the flu shot. I am not one of them.

Every year my doctor says "Oh, the formula has changed so there is no way you'll get sick this time." I don't think its a conspiracy, and I know that he is trying to be helpful. But I had several years where the flu shot was mandatory for work, and immediately after the shot I got *very* ill. I would not classify it as a mild reaction... Each year I'd end up laid up in bed for several days. It got to be such a regular thing that I'd just schedule a week of vacation time after so I could recover without ending up with an attendance issue.

It is hard for me to justify battling the chances that I might get sick with something that I know is going to make me get sick. I wish I didn't react, but I sure do.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Timberrr - I used to get the same thing with the flu shot when I worked in a hospital in the 80s but back then, it was a live virus. I was typically out at LEAST a week and so together with the hospital, I chose not to get the vaccine anymore. It wasn't until about 1992 that I started getting the vaccine again and I've been getting it ever since. 

You must have a very reactive immune system. If that is the response you get with the vaccine, how bad is it when you actually get the flu? My guess is that your response would be equally as severe meaning you most likely would be one of the patients who might end up having to be hospitalized. That's scary!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I do have a very reactive system. I've got a bit of a immune-system sponge (its like there's a little guy in there who says, "wow, those symptoms would amazing - let's try all of them!). I got the flu shot from 2005-2010, well after they stopped using live virus. If I do get the flu the good old fashioned way, I get about the same amount of sick as I do when I react to the flu shot. I've not had to be hospitalized one way or the other, and I promise I'm not a hypochondriac.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never gotten the shot for fear of getting sick, because many of my friends experienced something similar to you (but not a week's worth of it...sorry). Get better.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

summerdaze said:


> Went to the Doctor last week, who diagnosed my tennis elbow, and refilled some prescriptions for me.While I was there, he told me he really would like to see me get a flu shot.
> I've never had a flu shot, and it's probably been 15 yrs since I've been really sick. I've gotten a few minor colds, but didn't feel all that bad, and they were gone in a couple days.
> I told him that some friends of mine had told me that they got really sick after they got their flu shot, and I was afraid of that happening, especially knowing that I had to babysit all weekend. He assured me that if I felt anything, it would be minor, lasting for probably a day.
> WELL.....I've been sick since last Sunday. In fact, this is the sickest I've been in some time. Last week was a LONG week at work, and I even took one day off, on Thurs. Slept all day, got up for a couple hours that night, then went right back to bed and slept all night! Felt slightly better yesterday, but today, I'm right back to feeling miserable. And I'm caring for kids all weekend again too.
> ...


What happened to you happens to many, many , many people. Use to work in a grocery store and I would have really sick people come through my line because their grocery's finally ran out at home. They always said the same thing.... "I just had the flu shot"


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I've never had a flu shot. I've also never had the flu despite being in the same house with 3 family members with Swine flu, and sharing a bed with one of them.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

deaconjim said:


> I've never had a flu shot. I've also never had the flu despite being in the same house with 3 family members with Swine flu, and sharing a bed with one of them.


So you are saying you have a strong immune system? Not everyone does, especially the elderly. There is no doubt we are exposed more and more to sickness. It seemed when we were sick when I was young YOU STAYED HOME. These days people send their children out to school when they shouldn't and heaven forbid they miss going to Walmart even though they are sicker then sick.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Having had that experience that I described earlier, I continue to get the flu shot...it is required. I work in the health care field. I have not had the same reaction since. What I don't agree with is the medical community telling people something is IMPOSSIBLE. The regular average Joe/Jill is not uninformed or ignorant. Not everything is in our 'heads.' It's this superior attitude from medical professionals that is a real turn-off. I have lived too long to ever say something is 'impossible' because I have seen the impossible happen. I will continue to be informed and I will continue to come to my own conclusions.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

starjj said:


> So you are saying you have a strong immune system? Not everyone does, especially the elderly. There is no doubt we are exposed more and more to sickness. It seemed when we were sick when I was young YOU STAYED HOME. These days people send their children out to school when they shouldn't and heaven forbid they miss going to Walmart even though they are sicker then sick.


Yes, I am saying I have a strong immune system, but since 3 of the 5 people living in my house at the time had Swine Flu, obviously not everyone does.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Annsni said:


> *Let me tell you - when you've had the real flu, you don't confuse the two. One is about 1/20th of the other. Yeah, a low grade fever and feeling badly for a day or so is not the flu and how anyone can confuse the two is strange to me. That's like saying I had a bruise on my arm and because pain in my arm is the same as breaking my arm, I must have broken my arm. Different severity and of course, different causes. *
> 
> I think of it this way: Have you ever been frightened and felt the rush of adreniline in your body? But you were never in danger at all yet your body still prepared as if it were. Of course the symptoms that you have will be shorter lasting because that startle or whatever was over quickly whereas if there were a true risk, you could continue to feel that way and your body would stay in that "fight" mode. But again, there was no danger to you - only what your body perceived. Same with the flu shot. The invader is dead. It can't infect cells so it is not giving you the flu (again, basic biology - a virus cannot do anything without a host and it works by taking over a cell and using it to reproduce itself and a dead virus cannot invade cells and multiply) yet your body is reacting as if it is alive and it is doing all that it is designed to do and going to war against the invader. That sometimes results in feeling like you are sick - but you are not sick/infectious/contagious.




There it is AGAIN. My post keeps repeating......

Yes ma'am.
I assure you I am not ignorant. I am educated and can carry on an intelligent conversation of cell biology with anyone on this planet.
I also have said, since I NEVER, EVER, EVER had a flu shot, I have no information on comparing the two, only the word of those people I know that have.
But I don't dismiss them. I don't belittle them. I don't patronize them by explaining cell biology and expecting them to change their minds about what they experienced.
I listen to them, believe them and try to understand.

My wife wasn't a "little sick for a day or two".
She was pretty darned sick all week long.
I won't insult you by "explaining" the difference.

And furthermore, while I realize that the flu shot isn't spreading the flu like the virus does, can you step down to our level for a minute and look at a mathematical realty that the rest of us see, even if we haven't thoroughly explained it?
If I have hundreds of people in my town getting a shot that has the exact same symptoms as the flu itself (see previous post of the two symptoms), does it really matter to me that all these coughing, sneezing, sickly looking people around me got that way from the flu or the flu vaccine?
If I already have the right antibodies inside me, if I wash my hands often, eat right and protect myself so I am not going to get it anyway, can you tell me the great, measurable difference between the two experiences?
Spending flu season surrounded by coughing, sneezing, sick people from the vaccine or coughing, sneezing, sick people from the flu?

If you can show me a film clip of the Surgeon general, head of CDC or NIH, telling people at a press conference that the symptoms of the flu shot are exactly the same as the flu, a little milder but very common just the same, I'll retract all of my previous posts.
If it exists I haven't seen it.
It may be written on the second page of a leaflet in small print, but you know, that won't do us ignorant hillbillies any good at all.:gaptooth:


EDIT

But since we are so good at analogies, how about this one. I can at least speak with some authority on this one, having experienced both.
Broken ribs and bruised ribs.

Anyone out there that has had both, chime in.

Both take about six weeks to heal, bruises sometimes more.
Both hurt like **** when you cough, sneeze or laugh.

I KNOW the difference between the two causes, but I won't dismiss the symptoms as imaginary or mild.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)




----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

what about those folks taking some type shot....i forget..maybe a steroid and the vials were tainted with spinal meningitis......oyyyyyyyy


lets not forget the violations from same company for various things in vials of medicine such as glass...oyyyy

you aint stickin that needle in my arm.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm done..I'm an arrogant SOB apparently, who enjoys making people sick, and then purposefully lies about it...





Thanks ...


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

bostonlesley said:


> I'm done..I'm an arrogant SOB apparently, who enjoys making people sick, and then purposefully lies about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not at all. I've had the privilege of working for some outstanding nurses...I'm sure I would have the same experience with you. There is room for differences, it is not 'hysteria' (not your words) to have questions or dispute accepted medical thought.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

bostonlesley said:


> I'm done..I'm an arrogant SOB apparently, who enjoys making people sick, and then purposefully lies about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noooo........

But you can now see how easy it is to misconstrue, misunderstand or misrepresent what to others is "very clear".

No one said you enjoyed making people sick or were lying intentionally.
The arrogant part is one I will plead guilty to, although I said nothing about your parental heritage, lol.

That is 3 out of 4 incorrect, and the issue wasn't as important as vaccine facts!

I'm sorry you feel that way about a vaccine discussion, and would like to say I tried very hard not to make you feel that way, rather was trying to show that having empathy for someone was just as important as relaying cell biology.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

"Its impossible to get the Flu from a flu shot". CDC

"Ebola is not airborne" CDC

You cannot catch ebola from riding on a bus. CDC
You can give ebola to others on a bus. CDC

Hmmmmm...:hrm:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I am surprised the doctors did not tell you folks!

There are ninety-eleven varieties of flu, and the shots only give you immunity to a few of them. 

To make things worse, it takes the flu shots 2 weeks to give you immunity to those few varieties that they address! Your body needs that long to build up the antibodies! So, if you get the flu shot, but you get exposed to the flu during the next few days, you catch the flu! Or, if you are exposed to the flu just before you get the flu shot, you also get the flu. or if you are exposed to a variation of the virus that the shots do not make you immune to, you get the flu.

The flu shots reduce the risk of the flu, because they only make you immune to SOME strains, and even then it takes 2 weeks for the immunity to take effect!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

They don't tell us a lot of things.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Terri said:


> I am surprised the doctors did not tell you folks!
> 
> There are ninety-eleven varieties of flu, and the shots only give you immunity to a few of them.
> 
> ...


Your entire post consists of things that the doctors DO say and we already know.
Now, back to the OP (read the title) and what we have been repeating.

What they DON'T say...........

"The flu shot will make you sick, not rarely, but often."
"The flu shot will give you the same symptoms as the flu, just not as bad. How bad? Hard to say, but could be pretty bad."
"When you come in the office next year and tell me how sick you got, I WON'T try to tell you it DIDN'T come from the shot itself."

Now, was that so hard to say?


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

A lot of people will tell you it is impossible to get sick from the flu shot because it is a dead virus. I understand their point, and theoretically they should be correct. The problem is that we still do not understand very much about the human body, and why it reacts the way it does. Different people will have vastly different reactions to different substances, medicines, and foods. So when someone tells me that it is not possible that the shot would make someone sick, I call BS.

I know an awful lot of people who get very sick when they get the shot, myself included. I always get colds and sinus infections, but I never get the actual flu (body pains, fever, etc). But I had a boss who used to insist we get flu shots. When I get a shot I spike a horrible fever, have all over body pain, feel as if I have run a marathon and can't seem to do anything but sleep. It is the sickest I ever remember being and it would happen every single time. 

If it makes someone feel better to say it is only that I am allergic to the shot then fine. But the fact remains that it is a very different allergic reaction than I typically have to anything else that I am allergic to. And oddly enough it matches perfectly the symptoms of the illness it is supposed to be preventing. But you can call it whatever you want if it helps you sleep at night. I am not taking another one of those shots, ever.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Your entire post consists of things that the doctors DO say and we already know.
> Now, back to the OP (read the title) and what we have been repeating.
> 
> What they DON'T say...........
> ...


Well, apparently the medical people have decided that it *IS* too hard to say! 

Because, you are spot on, and yet this is something that a lot of people do not know!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this reminds me....my great uncle use to give himself penicillin g shots he used on his dogs....he said every time he did he felt like running rabbits the next day....lol

he would say good enough for dogs good enough for me....he would smear happy jack pad coat on his blistered feet....for those not familiar its a pine tar blue substance like they do fingerprints with...anyway...he would walk through the house leaving toe prints all over and crawl in bed and put toe prints on sheets....his wife would scream to the top of her lungs....he lived to 88....lol


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

I want more elkhound relative stories!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

handymama said:


> I want more elkhound relative stories!



i grew up around interesting great uncles...lol....not to mention my own out side the box brain dribbles...lol


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

bostonlesley said:


> It is IMPOSSIBLE to get the flu from an influenza vaccination...flat out impossible..cannot happen...
> 
> The flu vaccine via an injection is composed of DEAD viruses..DEAD..100% DEAD..the vaccine works by stimulating your immune system to produce antibodies against the viruses..this takes time..anywhere from 2 to 3 weeks AFTER you get the vaccine..this is why we ask if you have a fever...if you do, your immune system is already working overtime and getting the vaccine would not make you any more ill, but it would cause less flu antibodies to be manufactured, making the vaccine worthless.
> 
> ...


Listen to the voice of reason, people.

Why on earth would doctors recommend that the elderly, cancer patients and others with a lower immune system get the shot? Because they want them to get sick and perhaps die? Please.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

flowergurl said:


> When my husband was active duty the military made him get a flu shot, no choice in the matter. My husband would nag me to get a flu shot too. I flat out refused to get one.
> He would get sick as dog every year and we ( me and the kids) barely got sick at all.
> He ended up getting walking pneumonia once and has been prone to getting it since.
> He's retired now and he NEVER gets a flu shot now.



My experience word for word, well except he's now my ex and hasn't retired. But other than that...ya.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Terri said:


> The flu shots reduce the risk of the flu, because they only make you immune to SOME strains, and even then it takes 2 weeks for the immunity to take effect!


Both bostonleslie and Terri know what they are talking about.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have never had a flu shot. don't think i'll bother now. everybody I know that takes them every year gets sick as a dog! they still take them because their doctors tell them they should. ~Georgia.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I've never had anything other than a mild local pain from
the needle of the flu shot. Once a mild fever for a couple hours.
I never really met anyone locally that got sick from the flu 
shot. Many of the local population get the shot . I talk to
the nurses who administer it. They knowledgeably explain
the current strain to protect from. If the vaccine were so dangerous
I know the nurses around here. If it were so dangerous, they
wouldn't hesitate to make that known. It's SAFE for MOST
people. The ultimate risk is your own decision.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

It's NOT DANGEROUS........but it ain't a scoop of chocolate ice cream, either.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

farmrbrown said:


> And furthermore, while I realize that the flu shot isn't spreading the flu like the virus does, can you step down to our level for a minute and look at a mathematical realty that the rest of us see, even if we haven't thoroughly explained it?
> If I have hundreds of people in my town getting a shot that has the exact same symptoms as the flu itself (see previous post of the two symptoms), does it really matter to me that all these coughing, sneezing, sickly looking people around me got that way from the flu or the flu vaccine?
> If I already have the right antibodies inside me, if I wash my hands often, eat right and protect myself so I am not going to get it anyway, can you tell me the great, measurable difference between the two experiences?
> Spending flu season surrounded by coughing, sneezing, sick people from the vaccine or coughing, sneezing, sick people from the flu?


But you're not getting 100% severe reactions to the vaccine - not getting hundreds of people walking around like they have the flu. I've been getting the shot since about 1989 or so and I've had a reaction ONE year. My daughter has been getting the flu shot since she started college and is now out of school for 2 years and has never gotten a reaction (she's the one with no spleen so she makes sure she gets the shot). My second daughter had a sore arm last year for her 5th year of getting a vaccine (and this tends to have more to do with where the injection goes in rather than the substance of the vaccine) but has never had any other reaction. Yes, some do feel icky but they are certainly not down with the high fever that the flu gives them. BIG difference between the two. 



> If you can show me a film clip of the Surgeon general, head of CDC or NIH, telling people at a press conference that the symptoms of the flu shot are exactly the same as the flu, a little milder but very common just the same, I'll retract all of my previous posts.
> If it exists I haven't seen it.
> It may be written on the second page of a leaflet in small print, but you know, that won't do us ignorant hillbillies any good at all.:gaptooth:


I can't show you that because that's not the truth. The symptoms are not "a little milder" but in most cases either are non-existent or VERY much milder than the actual disease. In some cases (small percentage), the symptoms might be stronger but the bottom line is that you do not have the flu and you are not as sick as you would be with the flu even if one feels lousy for a week. When you want to die, you have the flu. Yes, a reaction is a pain in the neck and some people just have that kind of immune system that makes a federal case out of everything and I feel badly for those people. I don't discount what they are feeling but this one thing is true:

It is not the flu.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

elkhound said:


> what about those folks taking some type shot....i forget..maybe a steroid and the vials were tainted with spinal meningitis......oyyyyyyyy
> 
> 
> lets not forget the violations from same company for various things in vials of medicine such as glass...oyyyy
> ...


Did you know that there are influenza vaccines that are packaged as a single dose syringe? So you open the syringe with the needle attached that has one dose of the vaccine, it is injected into you and the entire thing is thrown away. There are no preservatives in this vaccine and it's a good choice for those who are nervous about cross contamination or thimerosol.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> "Its impossible to get the Flu from a flu shot". CDC
> 
> "Ebola is not airborne" CDC
> 
> ...


Do you have the links to these statements?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

One reason I take the flu shot is because I once, and only
once had full blown flu before they made flu shots available. 
Hope no one ever gets influenza like I had. I came as close
to dying from it as possible. Many do die from the flu, even
If they have 'strong' immune systems like I have. 
I don't EVER wish to get that sick. I also work in a store 
with close public contact. Even more reason for any protection
from that nasty virus.....I'll take the vaccine every time. 
Yeah, life's a gamble.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

And this is why we can't have a "discussion" because someone always resorts to name calling such as calling someone arrogant for their knowledgeable opion. 

It really is sad that most so called "discussion" sink to levels they shouldn't. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinon but we could keep it on a more on a level playing field without calling names


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Kids and I got the flu shot one year - first and last time. I was sicker with the flu than I can ever recall being before. DH didn't get the shot and he sure wasn't laid up in bed for days feeling like death warmed over. There are many people I know who have told me the same thing.

Then look at this study (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22525386 and http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/05/090519172045.htm) where it was found that children (especially those with asthma) who got the shot were *three times more likely to be hospitalized with flu* than those who didn't get the shot.

I lost my faith in vaccines in a big way when my DD got the chicken pox shot (From the CDC fact sheet: If you have been vaccinated for chickenpox, some people can still get the disease, but it is usually mild with fewer blisters and low or no fever.) and then STILL got the chicken pox when her siblings did (they hadn't got the shot), only hers was the worst case of all of them. She was around 5 years old at the time. She sure did have a fever and even had chicken pox in her mouth and on her eyelids.

I don't believe everything the government wants me to believe.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

starjj said:


> And this is why we can't have a "discussion" because someone always resorts to name calling such as calling someone arrogant for their knowledgeable opion.
> 
> It really is sad that most so called "discussion" sink to levels they shouldn't.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinon but we could keep it on a more on a level playing field without calling names


I take this is a shot at me, mainly cuz I at least have the stones to admit to exactly what I say, and stand behind it.
If being called what you are is a hinderance to a discussion then so be it.
It wasn't arrogant to have a knowledgeable opinion, that is welcome.
What is arrogant, is having your facts accepted as facts, but when another set of facts is entered (such as knowing people with severe reactions every time they get the vaccine, or documentation that is hidden two pages back, while the "mild" symptoms are shown on the front page) those facts are dismissed out of hand as hysteria, ignorance or falsehoods.

The vaccine is not a Godsend to everyone that takes it. Some people are much better off without it.
You can either admit that is or a fact or claim that that you know better than I do.
I really don't care.:huh:


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Farmrbrown You need to step away and relax I wasn't referring to you and had to go back and read your posts as to why you thought I was. 

I am saying discussions go down hill because people start with the name calling. I don't think I saw anyone who believes in the flu shot say ones that don't are stupid or ignorant for not believeing in them. We all have our own opinions however when we reduce it to an arguement instead of a discussion no purpose is served.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

It's all good, starjj, I'm pretty mellow today. 
Being called arrogant may set some people off, but it's one of the nicer things I've been called over the years.
And many times it was quite correct for someone to say so. On a subject that *I'm* knowledgeable about, it is very easy for me to sound that way, no doubt.

There have been a few times in the past when I have confronted a doctor or other professional about considering another opinion other than the one they got their degree with.
Standard treatments and standard dosages will work as long as you have a standard patient.
When you fall outside the norms and averages, things don't go the way they taught you in the books.
Life is just funny like that.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, you guys have been busy. I didn't know people were so passionate about the subject of the flu shot!

Some things I'd like to add.....

First, I'm still sick. And from the beginning, I said that I got really, really sick....NOT that I believed I got the flu from the flu shot. This is like a really, BAD cold, which I haven't had in yrs. It settled in my chest right away, and is still there. It's painful, I can't draw in a big breath without a coughing fit. Lots of "lung butter" Today I had the headache from Hades. And lots of other cold symptoms that I won't bore you with. But, I DO know the difference between a mild cold, a bad cold, and the out in out flu.
This is in between, and I'm ready to be done with it, and it doesn't feel as if it's leaving any time soon.

I stated that "I feel a bit stupid paying the doctor to shoot me up w/sickness". I don't blame the Doc, or think that he was out to get me in any way. In fact, it was his seemingly genuine concern that I get one that made me said "yes" to the shot. He's been my Doctor since way back in the 90"s. I trusted him. Still do. (Because I believe HE believed what he said to me concerning the shot and my need to get one. I might have to go back to him to get rid of this, and I will have the talk with him, and say everything I'm saying here.) 

I felt stupid because people that I trusted had warned me about possibly getting sick, I didn't want the shot and had my own routine that was working for me already, and I'm just not sure that we know enough about it, and I went ahead and got it anyway. I personally don't think that medical people in general are lying to us, or out to get us. I believe that THEY genuinely believe what THEY"RE being told, and are just passing that info along. 

I just don't see how so many people can be dead wrong about getting sick from it. When I voiced my concerns to my Doctor about it, he poo-pooed my concerns, knowing that I was gearing up for a long weekend caring for 4 rowdy little boys. It's been a rough week. 

Also, I never got one of those medical fact sheets about the shot. No paperwork at all. Just my Doctor's verbal downplaying of my fears, and symptoms I might experience. 

I think some people are just really sensitive or allergic to what's in that stuff. I also can't do Penicillin or Codeine, but I'm sure there's LOTS of people that can, with no problem. Why is it so hard to believe that some people like me have bad reactions to the flu shot? I hate being talked to as if I'm just being silly.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

summerdaze said:


> Wow, you guys have been busy. I didn't know people were so passionate about the subject of the flu shot!
> 
> Some things I'd like to add.....
> 
> ...


Actually, I'll bet you picked up something in the doctor's office. The symptoms you are describing are the same as the virus that has been going on around here and 4 of the 6 of us have had it. It's TERRIBLE!!! I started getting a sore throat on a Friday afternoon and I knew something was coming so started upping my fluids, taking elderberry syrup and vitamin C and zinc. Saturday morning I couldn't breathe through my nose and my chest was beginning to burn and I started coughing. Sunday I couldn't get out of bed. No fever (well, low grade of 99.1) but man, I felt like I was hit by a truck!! I slept the day away. Monday I was feeling a little better but the cough was really tight and deep now. Tuesday I was able to begin functioning again but that cough never left. It's been two weeks now and I'm on a steroid inhaler and a rescue inhaler. I'm also taking Mucinex to make sure if there is any mucous in there that it doesn't add to the issues. My son missed school (9th grade) as did my daughter (grad school) and my youngest did her homeschooling from her bed. All of us are still coughing and it's been weeks!

I hate going to the doctors when we are well because almost always, despite washing well and using hand sanitizer, we pick up something at the doctor's office. Not just my GP but the pediatrician as well. I stopped doing well baby checkups in the winter with my kids for this reason.

I hope you feel better soon!! You may need a steroid to help clear up your lungs or get an inhaler. It really will help!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We don't do flu shots here.
Lots of healthy eating year round, and Prayer.
My youngest is not feeling well...yesterday had a headache from Hades and wanted to go to the ER. I told her I do NOT want to go to the ER / DR.s if we can avoid it.....otherwise we WILL pick up something disgusting. 

FWIW, my uncle got his round of shots in the Army and almost died (reaction). He was sick as all get out.
At the end of the day, I do watch enough TV to see that every other commercial is someone suing a drug company for a 'bad drug'.....and I hear the laundry list of side effects from whatever new drug they're trying to push......No thanks.
I simply don't trust man.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

What some of you still don't understand is that there are several strains of the flu and bad colds and that the flu shot only covers a few. So ..... while you are getting your flu shot against the most recent strain you could pick up some other bug that is not covered by that shot.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I get a flu shot every year (for the last 10 or so?), I have never had a bad reaction?, Although I know many folks that do, that won't get a shot. I roll the dice, and take my chances-Flu shots are not a guarantee-they just improve Your chances(my theory). I have not had full blown influenza in over 25 Years. When You get the flu bad, You will know it!, It should not be confused with mild viruses. I have a hard time trusting big pharma, and the CDC,-but for now,on this topic, I am going with it. I plan on getting one later this week-I'll let You know how it went* I hope everyone dodges the flu bug this season*


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

That sounds exactly like what I have Annsni. I can deal with the constant runny nose, sore throat, too hot, too cold, typical cold symptoms. But the ball of crud in my chest has got to GO. I'm having a hard time sleeping at night b/c I can't stop coughing. Then in the morning it's the big snot/mucus parade. 

I have a Dr appointment this morning. Hopefully I can get something to knock this out. :strongbad:


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

A doctor will never admit to their drugs being anything more than magical life saving injections. 

Skip the shots. Skip the doctor. Heal yourself every chance you have.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

summerdaze said:


> That sounds exactly like what I have Annsni. I can deal with the constant runny nose, sore throat, too hot, too cold, typical cold symptoms. But the ball of crud in my chest has got to GO. I'm having a hard time sleeping at night b/c I can't stop coughing. Then in the morning it's the big snot/mucus parade.
> 
> I have a Dr appointment this morning. Hopefully I can get something to knock this out. :strongbad:



I was sleeping with a cough drop on the bedside table so when I woke up hacking, I'd suck on it for a while which helped a little and I'd be able to get back to sleep - only to wake up an hour later to start over. The albuterol inhaler didn't help much but once I went on Dulera, it made a big difference. My two older girls ended up going on antibiotics because they ended up with bronchitis but the rest of us just toughed it out. It's a horrible virus - probably one of the worst we've had in years other than the flu! Again, my guess is you picked up this virus when you went to get the shot. Doctors' offices are petri dishes of ickiness and unless they follow around patients with medical grade sanitizer, there's a good chance of getting something there. :flame:


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Twp.Tom said:


> I get a flu shot every year (for the last 10 or so?), I have never had a bad reaction?, Although I know many folks that do, that won't get a shot. I roll the dice, and take my chances-Flu shots are not a guarantee-they just improve Your chances(my theory). I have not had full blown influenza in over 25 Years. When You get the flu bad, You will know it!, It should not be confused with mild viruses. I have a hard time trusting big pharma, and the CDC,-but for now,on this topic, I am going with it. I plan on getting one later this week-I'll let You know how it went* I hope everyone dodges the flu bug this season*


I haven't had the flu in 25 years either. And that's with no (well, actually one) flu shots.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I'm going to put my 2 cents in as well. If my Dr. and his 2 RNs dont take the flu shot and dont advise me to take it I'm not.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't get them anymore. We always did and every year got the flu bad. Now we don't and haven't had the flu in about 5 years. So never again


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

On a side note, my dd had a chronic bad cough, a couple of years ago, that she couldn't shake with anything the doctor gave her. I rubbed Vic's vapor rub on the bottom of her feet and she slept like a baby that night. I know it works and wasn't psychosomatic as she's handicapped and had no idea what I was doing. Might try it, it made a believer out of me.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Went to see the Doc, and he said my symptoms didn't sound to him like something I caught from the shot.The look on his face was that he had heard this from others, and that he believed me though. He also didn't try and tell me that it's impossible, or couldn't happen, or chuckle at me, or any one of the other things I have experienced from a few others, which I appreciated. He really listened and took me seriously, and again, I STILL think that he has his patients best interests at heart.
I have a cold and bronchitis, and got drugs for it, and some other thing with a big long name that I never heard of. Basically, it hurts where the rib cage meets the sternum I think is what he said. But it will go away when the bronchitis does.
I've just had such mild colds for the past several years now, (they're just more of a irritation then anything) and this thing came along and packed a whollip. But, I'm believing there's light at the end of the tunnel!

Annsni, I had a bag of Hall's cough drops by me at night too!! They work pretty well, just not very long. That was the only relief I got at night!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

PrettyPaisley said:


> A doctor will never admit to their drugs being anything more than magical life saving injections.
> 
> Skip the shots. Skip the doctor. Heal yourself every chance you have.


How would one heal themselves from a genetic heart disorder??


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Ooh, Rich, what's yours? Mine is a mitral valve regurgitation! 
Summerdaze, all I can say is you should've brought ya ruler.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

mama don't you be givin her no ideas on her ruler......


no flu shots here............


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

summerdaze said:


> I've just had such mild colds for the past several years now, (they're just more of a irritation then anything) and this thing came along and packed a whollip. But, I'm believing there's light at the end of the tunnel!


Yep - that one was a bad virus! EVERYONE around here had it - not just in my house but most everyone I know was posting at some point on Facebook about how sick they were!! I can safely say it's not from the flu vaccine since we haven't had it yet here - other than my 2nd daughter - and she had the virus WAY before she got the vaccine! 



> Annsni, I had a bag of Hall's cough drops by me at night too!! They work pretty well, just not very long. That was the only relief I got at night!


I know - it is terrible!!! I'm afraid I'm going to choke on them so I only suck on them until they break the cough and then I put them on a small plate on the nightstand. The same cough drop would last me through the night. LOL


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I was made to get the flu shot back in the mid 90's. Less than 24 hours later, I was running a fever over a 100 and needless to say, I was sick for two weeks. In the bed, throwing up, couldn't keep anything down sick. 

Never had a flu shot since and I have had the flu once last year. Was not really as bad as the first bout.

No flu shots for me ever again. Maybe it is coincidence, maybe not. I am NOT taking that chance again. On the other hand, I did lose over 10 lbs that time. My boss apologized for making me get the shot and my doc did say I had a "most unusual" reaction to the shot. That was when he saw me in the ER after I had been throwing up for the last 24 hours and was dehydrated. 

I work with a LOT of people and hardly ever get a cold, much less the flu. I interact with dozens of people every day, some who are obviously sick. So far, so good. Now if I could just shake my allergies I would be ok!

Oh and I am not anti vaccine or anything, I get boosters when required for tetanus, etc. But never again will I get a flu shot. The flu could not be worse than what I had after I got the one and only shot I ever had. Some people say that is "anecdotal" evidence and I say "sometimes there is a reason for anecdotal evidence". Not all is explained by science, even my best friend who is a research scientist for a major drug company will tell me "I do not know why"..and he is responsible for leaps of knowledge regarding lung cancer and drugs. He has admitted that he doesn't think that there are things that can be explained by science alone. 

Take your chances and do what you will.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Flu shots also contain sm traces of antibiotic to make them last longer. I haven't had one since the swine flu outbreak in the 70's. I don't react normally to anything. I had 3 rounds of the Hepatitis vaccine before I showed antibodies. I have a strange immune system. I almost NEVER get sick with anything... even when Influenza A went around the Nursing Home. As a nurse, I'll GIVE the shot, but I have no use for it! I won't talk YOU out of it if you want it.
Remember... if you like your health insurance, you can keep it!
The Government never lies!

Debbie


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't think the MD's are intentionally out to hurt people, but I've seen denials of the obvious for a variety of reasons.
Sometimes it's defensiveness against a lawsuit-happy nation, sometimes naivete, indifference, maybe fear of admitting the unknown.
:shrug:

But as I said originally, a little more honesty would go a long way in restoring the trust and respect.
I find it hard to believe every year, thousands of people catch something somewhere else, the day before they get their flu shot.
I believe that many do, but that seems to be the first and most common reason given.
"Nope, not me, you didn't get that from me, not here."
(Reminds me of an old cartoon......."Family Circus, I think it was called, lol" Had a little "Not Me character)

I can easily believe however, that a large number, maybe most, pick up a bug in the doctor's waiting room. In fact, Vegas probably wouldn't give you odds on that one.
When you combine that accepted fact, with the fact that you're only getting a shot for the 3 most common virus strains that year, it has to be at least considered in the risk assessment of getting the shot in the first place.
If the shot works for you, great, keep taking it.
If instead, you seem to pick up a nasty bug or get another strain when you get yours, you may not be doing yourself any favors in your endeavor NOT to get sick.
Just sayin'.
That's kind of the way the world does things. One size fits all, it works for me, most people I know, it must be good for you too.

But back to the honesty and disclosure theme.........
A little over a month ago, maybe around Labor Day, both me and the missus got a nasty little respiratory bug going around. Those things hit her harder than me. I think I got it from someone at work but who knows.
Anyway, it was going around the Carolinas at the time and most folks were starting to take notice.
The Enterovirus was just being reported in a few West and Midwestern states, half a dozen, no more.
Since then, I know that one strain hits kids like Polio did, terrible virus.
My point is, when my wife went in to the doctor because it was fixin' to turn into bronchitis or pneumonia, she specifically asked if this was related to the nationwide outbreak in the news or possibly something different going around locally.
Answer? Nope, nothing unusual going on here, ain't seen or heard anything."
A few days later, her physical therapist in the office above the MD, same building, says she's had numerous cancellations and sick patients coming in for weeks and SHE eventually caught it.
Same week, same news story, South Carolina reports they have 2 or 3 confirmed in the state (Enterovirus) North Carolina none, just like the doctor said.
Within 24 hours there were 6 or more confirmed cases in NC.
I don't think it was widely known about the paralysis in kids at the time, but if everyone knew something was going around and they weren't sending lab samples to confirm it, that's turning a blind eye to a serious problem.
This is a map from Sept. 11 this year.
http://www.columbiamissourian.com/m/56970/map-confirmed-cases-of-enterovirus-68/

I think it's now in 48 states, only a month later and I think that may be out of date.
Another example of non-medical people being aware of a problem arising before the professionals did, or at least before they admitted it.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

RichNC said:


> How would one heal themselves from a genetic heart disorder??


Time machine. 

Seriously, she said every chance you get.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

nevermind


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Got an appointment to get flu shot Friday afternoon .
I'll let you know if I get sick from it. If you don't hear from me,
we'll....it's been a slice!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Felt better today with all symptoms except for this persistent cough! Both my DIL and I are just coughing, coughing, coughing, coughing.........

Good luck Moonwolf!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Never had a flu shot here as well. Had the flu in jr high, and that's been a few years ago.

My way of thinking...It's something to sell you. It's the way many professionals are trained, top to bottom. Theres good things and bad things, but the main thing is getting your money! The more they can see you for more reasons, the more they make. It's a part of the chain! I see it in most all professions, but especially the highly trained...I want to see you again in six weeks...come back in 9 months.... Drs. lawyers, dentists. For sure there is a definite need for them, but the more they can do for you, or make you think you need, is a padding in their pocket, and right on down the line! We all have to decide what is best for us.

I've been involved with cattle my whole life. There are essential immunizations that were given for protection. Then two or three decades ago they came out with preweaning immunizations...to help immiunity against stress caused sickness. They were modified/live vaccines that were supposedly to cause minimal side affects and give great immunities? BS!!! Calves would get depressed and snotty, go off feed, could actually cause nursing cows to abort by vaccinationg the sucking calf! You wondered if this sh.. worth it? Oh yeah, the pro's sell it!!! The general buyer believes in it's worth. Your calf or older is worth more to the buyer if you use it.

Then they came out with killed virus. still will notice sick calves following vaccination. BUT...I believe it has paid well at this point in time!

I've given little thought about getting a flu shot, I don't like any medicines or anything I don't think I need. Havn't felt a need for aspirin or ibuprofen for years.I'm lucky, I realize! I went in for a CDL physical a few weeks ago and a nurse talked to me about getting a flu shot. No Maam, my immune system seems to be working fine as it is.

Guess I'll wait till I think I could need it. I think the more a body is exposed to in a natural fashion, the stronger it becomes. And, no doubt attitude plays a large role as well.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

As most of you know I work in a pharmacy. We do about 2,400 flu shots a year (and I get to enter them into the computer--yeah OVERTIME). I've never had a flu shot. My pharmacist in charge only got her first shot last year. She got one this year too and I had to hold her hand while she was being injected. Right now I'm the only one who hasn't gotten one. I'm still on the fence about it. 

I'm not anti-vaccine. When I played with horses, I got a tetanus every 4 years (that's what my doc recommended), got the Hep C vaccine (3 shots) when my brother was coming to live at home before he passed (he had Hep C). So there's no fears of needles that's for sure. 

What I fear is the side effects. You see, my friend that gave me my horse was paralyzed from getting a flu shot (Guillain-Barre syndrome) and never walked again. Granted, he received his shot when they still used a live virus for the vaccine, but just the same, I still see him in my mind, needing 3 people to help him get on his horse. 

It may be an irrational fear, but it is MY fear. And my choice whether to get it or not.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

littlejoe said:


> Never had a flu shot here as well. Had the flu in jr high, and that's been a few years ago.
> 
> My way of thinking...It's something to sell you. .


in CA, I used to go to this certain Walgreens, then one day they had a table set up right in the front of the store, you had no way to avoid walking by it. The lady asked me if I was there to get my shot. When I told her no, and I didn't plan on getting one she said something along the lines of 'a fine example you're setting for your children then..' and my kids were standing there. She didn't care that she was being a jerk, she simply wanted to sell a vaccine. I walked out and haven't been in a Walgreens since.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Jax come to my pharmacy--we don't berate you. We give you chocolate!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Jax come to my pharmacy--we don't berate you. We give you chocolate!


 Gosh!, I wish You were my Pharmacist Leslie***


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sorry Tom I'm not a pharmacist--I just count the pills and do the paperwork. 

But I still give out chocolate


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Sorry Tom I'm not a pharmacist--I just count the pills and do the paperwork.
> 
> But I still give out chocolate


Shoot Leslie, I would come and visit if You gave out smiles***


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> What I fear is the side effects. You see, my friend that gave me my horse was paralyzed from getting a flu shot (Guillain-Barre syndrome) and never walked again. Granted, he received his shot when they still used a live virus for the vaccine, but just the same, I still see him in my mind, needing 3 people to help him get on his horse.
> 
> It may be an irrational fear, but it is MY fear. And my choice whether to get it or not.



i know IRL 2 people who had this happen ......they both spent approx 3 years in wheelchairs before walking again.....i cant do it.....i cant roll the dice like that.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

My bro rolled the dice with a 4 wheeler and lost. 

One just never knows what kind of crap might come their way.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> My bro rolled the dice with a 4 wheeler and lost.
> 
> One just never knows what kind of crap might come their way.


aint that the truth !!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Oh, if you only knew! :run:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope that You are feeling better Summer*. Elk and Leslie, I am very sorry to hear about Your Friends that were struck with that terrible condition. I have always tried to trust the medical community with having my best interest in mind. This thread has got me questioning what to do? I am sure I am not alone. From what I understand , the Dr's claim I am taking a bigger chance not getting the shot?What do You do????????


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Twp.Tom said:


> I hope that You are feeling better Summer*. Elk and Leslie, I am very sorry to hear about Your Friends that were struck with that terrible condition. I have always tried to trust the medical community with having my best interest in mind. This thread has got me questioning what to do? I am sure I am not alone. From what I understand , the Dr's claim I am taking a bigger chance not getting the shot?What do You do????????


My daughter was diagnosed at 21 years old with a baseball sized tumor in her pancreas. With the location of the tumor, the surgeon said that when they removed the tumor (along with 2/3 of her pancreas), most likely her spleen would die and so they recommended that they take that at the same time and we OKed it. Yet without a spleen, she is now at risk of having a hard time fighting certain infections. She has to get the pneumonia shot every 5 years and the flu vaccine yearly. I forget the other vaccines she needs as well (I have it all written down) but I know that even strep could be deadly for her. We keep up with the vaccines and she's been fine. It's been 3.5 years and thank God she's been really healthy since she left the hospital!


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Twp.Tom said:


> What do You do????????



You really need to carefully consider your lifestyle...do you come in contact with a ton of people daily? Travel a lot? Around ill people? Around kids? Nursing homes or hospitals? How is your immune system, hygiene, etc. lots of factors to think about. In the end the decision is yours and at least if you do decide to get one, you've given it careful thought rather than blindly doing what you're told to do.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tom all you can do is trust yourself to make the right decision for you. I'm sure your doctor does have your best interest in mind. With his guidance, you'll make the decision that will keep you healthy.

I'd probably have gotten one by now if I had never met my friend. Like I've said, I've taken other vaccines without a blink of the eye. And who knows, I may get it yet. Shhh don't tell my pharmacist, but I filled out the paperwork and processed the script.

And Tom, I do give out smiles. Laughs too I'm told. LOL


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

Everyone has their reasons for getting a flu shot, or not. Either by experience of becoming ill, or because of other issues like asthma or like Annsni mentioned. 

I had gotten the flu shot I believe two times in my life, after I recieved them, I could not shake off a constant achiness, feeling like I had a low grade infection for months. I did however give my son a yearly flu shot because he suffered from asthma when he was growing up. I did not want to take any chances with him. Now that I look back, I don't know if I should have given him the shots. He dealt with low grade infections like I did, a sense of well being was compromised for about 5 years of his life. 

Now, I make my own flu shots. Aronia tincture, make my own "concoctions" like honey and turmeric, a variety of cold and flu tinctures for bacterial and viral. We got this!!!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Twp.Tom said:


> the Dr's claim I am taking a bigger chance not getting the shot?What do You do????????


I have a cool and realistic doctor. I will tell you what he told me...when he asked if I have considered getting a flu shot I asked him...do I really need it (just to see what he would say)...this is what he said:

You don't work around young children or in a medical setting or care for older people...right?

Right.

You live alone.

Right.

Well then...odds are, if you wash your hands and stay away from sick people, you are not at a large risk. It's up to you.

I AM immuno-compromised...but not that I have a weak immune system, I have an over active immune system. And, contrary to what may be called "popular realistic belief" an overactive or over-reactive immune system does NOT automatically make you immune.....to anything. At all. Ever.

Anyway...this is what I go by....risk. If you have children that go to school and are in contact what are probably sick kids at some point, you are at higher risk.

If you shop a lot, have poor hygeine habits, have coworkers that inconsiderately breathe in your face whether ill or not...you are at risk.

Just because a person has not gotten ill from the flu in X amount of years...has zero to do with the health, sturdiness nor immunity of their immune system. It may just be that they have not been exposed.

This can happen easily to homesteading hermit types that aren't one to hang out with snot nosed kids, all the time at diners and shopping malls, hospitals, nursing homes and the like.

All a person really needs to do is analyse their risk, consider the consequences if they do become ill with the flu (remember more people die of the flu than other more scary viruses each year....in the United States) and then decide what is right for yourself. You aren't trying to figure out (or shouldn't be) analyzing the "risk" of "getting" a flu strain from innoculation...you should be analyzing whether or not you are exposed to and what frequency to the demographic groups that generally are known to transmit it and what would happen if you died.

That's all.


----------

